

Free ebooks correlated with increased print-book sales - MykalMorton
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/03/04/free-ebooks-correlat.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+boingboing/iBag+%28Boing+Boing%29

======
aw3c2
better source: [http://bloggasm.com/new-study-shows-some-correlation-
between...](http://bloggasm.com/new-study-shows-some-correlation-between-free-
ebooks-and-higher-print-sales)

actual paper: [http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/t/text/text-
idx?c=jep;view=tex...](http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/t/text/text-
idx?c=jep;view=text;rgn=main;idno=3336451.0013.101)

nice result, I've been praying that for music for ages.

~~~
eru
Don't you mean preaching?

~~~
aw3c2
yes,oops.

------
ebun
This makes a lot of sense. People who like ebooks, whether they own some sort
of reader or just dont mind reading a book on their screens, are still a
minority.

However, if they read something and tell others about it, they're opinions and
hype are just as valid as the next man's. It follows that peers who don't read
ebooks may be intrigued enough to actually buy a physical copy

